# Tiger laid an egg



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

My girl tiger laid her first egg she isnt sitting on it yet so I assume she will after the 3rd or 4th egg

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats usually how they do it depends on the bird but the egg is fine. The eggs don't "start" until they start sitting on them. Congrats


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had 4 tiels in the cage but have removed the other 2 and she seems to be in the nest now. Havent seen both male and female in the box together yet. Since she's laid the first egg she seems to want more attention from me e.g head scratches than before. Strange girl bless her

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

She laid the second egg lastnight but its on the floor broken

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

Could the cockatiel have pushed it down and broke it? Some cockatiels break their own eggs when they know it's a dud.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont think she did it wasnt near the nest box hole.
Another question when I bred a pair of cockatiels years ago the male and female took turns however this male doesnt go in there to often so hens in there all night and most of day and comes out to eat drink etc

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hscockatiels (Sep 21, 2011)

This exact thing is happening with me right now. Males usually go in during the day to "check" on the mother and the egg. Before my cock was incubating it during the day, after the second egg was laid, he left most of it to the hen.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Right now my pair are sitting on 4 eggs. She seems to lay about 2 days apart.

He really only seems to spend time in the box when she wants to come out, eat, stretch, etc.

2-4 times a day I will see her out and about. They tend to be pretty quick grab some food, grab some exercise and get back on the eggs kind of affairs. 

I'm afraid their eggs are not fertile, as the first arrived on the 8th and I'm not seeing any signs of development when I candle them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've had both instances...I had a pair that took turns equally (well OK there were two males who shared the duties with the one hen, but she would only sit at night) and then I've had three pairs that were as you describe, the male sits only when the female needs to get out of the box. In my own experience, its the female that causes this. In 2 out of the 3 pairs, the female would kick the male out of the box when she didn't need him anymore. He would sit in there with her sometimes, but she did most of the work. In the third pair, the male was just inexperienced and would only go in the box if the female did so she had to do most of the work for him. You female should be perfectly OK to handle the eggs incubation on her own.

And as to the dropped egg, it sounds like she aborted it on purpose. Tiels will do that sometimes. She might lay more eggs to replace it.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shes currently got 3 eggs atm dont think first is fertile as its been 8 days and blank egg

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Roxy I agree that it is the female causing this. I have seen her several times kick Cara out of the nest box.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

They seem to be taking turns now and there is 4 eggs 1 looked fertile

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just out of curiosity when would the egg start to darken? The eggs are 10days old and im seeing alot of veins from the fertile eggs would have thought they would be a lot darker by now. Now I think about it she poss didnt sit tight till a few eggs after

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

By "darken" I assume you mean that the interior of the egg looks dark when you candle it because of the embryo starting to fill up the egg. This is something that happens gradually, and as you've guessed it depends on when incubation started.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah I guess so . The process has probs already started the egg progress seemed the same in all 3 eggs.

Just a question I hand reared tiger and wondering if she will have problems feeding the chicks e.g knowing how to? Hopefully her instinct will kick in like it has with her sitting on the eggs


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

With first time parents you just have to wait and see. It helps if the parent birds were well socialized with other birds as babies, but many hand-raised birds get it right the first time and some parent-raised birds do it wrong.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok guess I will have to wait and see then keep close eye when the eggs are due

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tigers egg has hatched probs this morning as still had first milk and wasnt completely dry. Gonba check after work to ensure they have fed the chick if not will see if I can show tiger. Also chicks down is yellow

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tigers 2nd egg has hatched today 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cute baby!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your baby is SOO adorable


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Its very cute  will get another pic when they lil older but seems shes being a good mummy ive already got homes in line aswell lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

The chicks are funny oldest one was in my hand head up making a funny noise. So cute

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gota love the ease of being able to check the chicks a few times a day  watch them grow and handle them often and observe them so much easier than breeding them out doors

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are adorable


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG!!!
Look how big he/she grew
This is my favorite stage of a baby cockatiels life


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah gtowing fast for sure

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Are there anymore eggs in the nest?


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

1 but infertile will probs remove soon


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I need more photos of your chicks
Lol^_^


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah Lol has more pins now


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

You shoild see them now a huge change in just one day ama X ing! 1 baby is visual pearl the othe is a normal split to pied 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they are beautiful! i'm so envious of you getting to raise little babies


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG 
So cute  
I've always wanted that mutation
Lucky you


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol almost fully feathered now

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ohhhh :excited:
I need photos


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

chick 1








chick 2

Both trying to fly and both out the box also 2nd round and egg 1 has been laid now to wait untill they eat
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

WOW 
They grew so fast
I love it when their heads get so rough


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah fully feathered now 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a beautiful baby!


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shes got 4 eggs she wasnt looking to great this morning so I was worried but I had to go work then I got home she had laid a soft egg wasnt broken just soft like a water balloon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She needs more calcium


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Soft eggs are dangerous because they can lead to egg binding, internal impactions,and/or egg yolk peritonitis. This one has apparently passed without harm , but you need to increase her calcium and vitamin D intake ASAP in case she has another egg in the pipeline whose shell hasn't formed yet. A liquid calcium product for birds would be ideal (it's very easy to absorb) but if that's not immediately available you can use a liquid calcium product for humans. Look for a human product that doesn't contain zinc and iron and does contain calcium, D3, and magnesium.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks will look into thay as certainly dont want to lose her shes back to her self today it could be because the cuttle bone shes got is one of those supposed flavoured ones so its possible thats the cause

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Thanks will look into thay as certainly dont want to lose her shes back to her self today it could be because the cuttle bone shes got is one of those supposed flavoured ones so its possible thats the cause


I offer those too but I've never had that issue. The white portion is cuttlebone, the colored portion is mineral block, so if that's all that's left she may not be getting any calcium from it.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

It seems to be layered of colour so removed it for a white proper one

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is she getting any sunlight? Not through a window? Or an FSL? If she's not, then even if she is using her cuttlebone she wont be able to properly absorb the calcium without a source of vit D as well.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shes indoors not out doors so she wont get direct sunlight she also gets the tonic stuff you pit in water

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Check the ingredient list on the tonic to see if it contains vitamin D3 aka cholecalciferol. I'd be surprised to find it in a general-purpose vitamin supplement. It's difficult to get D from food sources, and egg is basically the only bird-friendly food that contains it. It's vital for calcium absorption so she needs to get it somehow.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Im sure I saw d3 on it will get a pic of ingredients tomorrow

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah it had d3 and shes fine now and 3 chicks have hatched im sure 1 is a cinnamon tho just seems to have an obvious red tint ro its eye unlike its siblings

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

